# Filmprojekt



## Smoofe (31. Dezember 2007)

Aloha !

Ich habe im Moment ein kleines privates Filmprojekt. Wir testen mal unsere Möglichkeiten anhand eines Sci-Fi Kurzfilmchens. Wir benutzen Bluescreen/3D usw... Jetzt kommt der Sound Part.

Hat jemand Tipps und Tricks für korrekte Tonaufnahmen? Oder kann jemand Software empfehlen (möglichst Freeware), mit denen man Audiospuren bearbeiten kann und/oder saubere Tonaufnahmen machen kann.. was ja wohl eher am Mikro scheitern kann..

Mal direkt eine konkrete Frage dazu. Wie kann ich aufgenommen Ton den Charakter eines Funkspruchs mit Rauschen und Knacken verpassen? 

Und ein letztes noch.. kennt jemand SoundSammlungen die ebenfalls möglichst kostenlos angeboten werden?

Danke schon mal im Voraus.
Sind für Tips und Tricks sehr dankbar!


----------



## bokay (1. Januar 2008)

Wie du schon selbst gesagt hast: Eine gute Tonaufnahme ist in erster Linie vom Mikrofon und dessen Position abhängig. Ein gutes Einsteigermikro für dich währe ev. das Audio Technika ATR 55. Achte darauf wenn möglich es mit einer Spinne zu verwenden (kannst du einfach aus stabilem Draht und Gummiringen selbermachen) Bei Aussenaufnahmen solltest du natürlich einen Windschutz verwenden.

Bei SiFi Filmen hat man es mit dem Mikrofonieren ev. etwas leichter da Lavalier-Mikros in die Kostüme eingearbeitet werden können/könnten. Gute Lavalier-Mikros kann man sich meistens günstig ausleihen.

Zum Rekorder kann man wenig oder zu viel sagen da es von eurem Butget abhängt und von der Cam die Ihr verwendet... Wahrscheinlich werdet ihr direkt aus DV Band aufnehmen?


Funkspruch: Erstmal das Signal im Frequenzband beschneiden. Sprich Höhe und Tiefe Töne weg-eq-en...
Dann am einfachsten von einer Platte oder einem Tonband einen Teil samplen bei dem nur Rauschen zu hören ist (gut aussteuern) und das dazu mischen.
Rauschen und Knacksen kann man natürlich auch künstlich erzeugen oder sich ein sample suchen.

Im Inet gibt es tausende Seiten mit gratis Samples zu allen möglichen Genres. Einfach mal  oder aber auch die BoardSUFU nutzen 

Als sw für die Audiobearbeitung könntet ihr audacity nehmen wobei ich nicht weiss ob man es mit Video synchronisieren kann...


----------



## The_Maegges (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Ne kostenlose Soundsammlung findest du hier:
http://www.soundsnap.com

Saubere Tonaufnahmen hängen vor allem vom Mikrofon und von der Soundkarte ab, Softwareseitig gibts da nicht viel zu beachten.
A propos Software:
Ein brauchbarer und kostenloser Audioeditor ist "Audacity".

Rauschen in Funksprüchen:
Nimm die Sounddatei, die du "funken" möchtest, und schraube mittels eines Equalizers die Tiefen runter und die senke die Höhen ebenfalls leicht ab.
Mische noch ein relativ leises weisses Rauschen dazu.
Zudem kannst du noch vor und nach der Sprache ein sehr kurzes, lauteres weisses Rauschen einfügen, das gibt den Effekt, dass das Funkgerät die Automatische Rauschunterdrückung verzögert hochfährt und wieder abschaltet.


----------



## Smoofe (2. Januar 2008)

Das hilft uns schon mal sehr weiter !  Danke.

@bokay: Ja, wir nehmen mit ner HDR-FX1E auf DV auf.

Ich werd mich mal nach den Mikros erkundigen. Den Ton sollte man ja nicht unterschätzen


----------

